# Cross Candy Boers 2016 Kidding



## crosscandyboers (Jun 1, 2014)

We are almost officially a month out from babies!

My first doe due is Painted Puzzle. She is due February 21st and is bred to our paint buck Dunker who we just sold. I think she might just have a single kid. Hopefully something with color


----------



## crosscandyboers (Jun 1, 2014)

Then my next doe due is Scruples, she is due February 27th and is bred to Capriole's Twitch. Last year she produced a gorgeous doeling who I sold to Terry Brown from Capriole's Boer Goats. I'm hoping she throws a keeper doeling this year. Last year she had twins and I am guessing triplets this year.


----------



## crosscandyboers (Jun 1, 2014)

Pretty is due the following day, February 28th and she was bred to Dunker. Her mom was bred to Dunkers dad last year and threw a really pretty paint doe so I am hoping for something of that sort with this breeding. She is bigger than she was last year and she completely surprised me with triplets last year. She had some small triplets so she might just have bigger triplets. I'm hoping not quads!! She is already starting to udder up and is slowly loosing her mucous plug as well.

Then comes Paintball on March 5th and Lollipop on March 14th, so I will update when their due dates get closer.


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Lovely girls!


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Very exciting. Hope you get your color!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

All looking good.


----------



## crosscandyboers (Jun 1, 2014)

Thank you everyone! 

Counting down the days!! 12 more days until the first two does on our farm are due and 24 more days until my first does are due! :wahoo::wahoo::wahoo:


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Now the serious waiting begins.......:hammer:


----------



## crosscandyboers (Jun 1, 2014)

goatblessings said:


> Now the serious waiting begins.......:hammer:


Yeah it does, I am so ready for babies!!


----------



## RaineyDayFarms (Oct 10, 2013)

Looking forward to seeing all the kids. They are very pretty does!


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Pretty girls!
Good luck


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Everybody looks good! Can't wait to see what you get!


----------



## crosscandyboers (Jun 1, 2014)

First babies born today on our place!! A doe and buck. Out of one of my brothers doe, mine will start the 21st. I cannot wait for my does to kid!!


----------



## crosscandyboers (Jun 1, 2014)

Another set of twins! Bucks!


----------



## crosscandyboers (Jun 1, 2014)




----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Awww! Twitch kids?


----------



## crosscandyboers (Jun 1, 2014)

First set are from Twitch and second set are Dunker! No color so far though!


----------



## crosscandyboers (Jun 1, 2014)

Down to 7 days until Puzzle is due! Come on dappled doelings!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

They are cute!


----------



## crosscandyboers (Jun 1, 2014)

3 days left!

Here are some pictures of the does from today. Puzzle is due Sunday the 21st. Pretty and Scruples are due next Saturday the 27th. Then Paintball is due March 5th.

Puzzle














Pretty














Scruples














Paintball


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

They look good! Good luck!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree.


----------



## crosscandyboers (Jun 1, 2014)

Thanks! Still no babies, she's getting closer though.


----------



## crosscandyboers (Jun 1, 2014)

These two are best friends and have been since the day I brought Puzzle home! The only time they have been apart was for breeding them and they both cried for each other! Dreamin doesn't have much of an udder yet and she also due today so we shall see what they do  I caught them cuddling last night on the camera and Dreamin has been following Puzzle all morning.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Too sweet!


----------



## crosscandyboers (Jun 1, 2014)

I think Puzzle is in early labor! Her udder is rock hard and she is stringing some mucous! Come on dappled does! haha


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

stopped by to see if you had any yet. Heres to a easy kidding with dapples. lol


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Yay! Let's see some dappled does!


----------



## crosscandyboers (Jun 1, 2014)

Water broke! Babies soon!


----------



## crosscandyboers (Jun 1, 2014)

Doe!!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Congratulations!! Yay Puzzle! 

Dreamin has gotten so big! Is she bred to Dunker? You could easily get color from that cross!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Awww Congrats on the doe! Did she only have the one? Looks like a big baby! I loved looking through all of your pics, some of your girls look like they are carrying a whole herd in there! I can't wait to see what they give you


----------



## crosscandyboers (Jun 1, 2014)

Just one doe  and she is a cutie! 

Dreamin' is bred to Madi CX2 Thunder! Should be a fun cross and it's his first and only kids for the year!


----------



## crosscandyboers (Jun 1, 2014)




----------



## crosscandyboers (Jun 1, 2014)

She is 9.4 pounds! Big girl!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cutie!


----------



## crosscandyboers (Jun 1, 2014)




----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Woohoo!
Congrats! She's gorgeous


----------



## crosscandyboers (Jun 1, 2014)

Have some sad news this morning. 

Pretty has been battling what I think was pregnancy toxemia. I was going to go into the vet today since she was on day 146 and have her induced. Unfortunately she didn't make it and we did a c-section on her as soon as she passed and got 4 big babies out of her but it was to late and they also didn't make it. It was 3 big boys and a little girl. Tough morning here that's for sure.


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Oh, so sorry to hear of your loss. Hugs.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So sweet. 

I am very sorry for the loss.


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

Sorry to hear of your loss. The one you got is a cutie.


----------



## crosscandyboers (Jun 1, 2014)




----------



## crosscandyboers (Jun 1, 2014)

Thank you everyone. I'm glad I have this girl to give loves on  she is such a cutie! She has been named Puzzle's Jigsaw. With her barn name of Jiggy ️


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Oh Kallee I'm so sorry!!:tears::tears: That's heartbreaking. 

Jiggy is so beautiful.


----------



## crosscandyboers (Jun 1, 2014)

Thank you Victoria. Hard loss but I'm glad I kept her doeling from last year.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I'm so sorry.


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

So sorry you lost her:hug:


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

So sorry to hear of your loss.


----------



## crosscandyboers (Jun 1, 2014)

Scruples is down to 3 days! I'm thinking she has triplets. Hopefully a girl and two boys.  Between all our does we are up to 12 babies, 8 boys and 4 girls!


----------



## crosscandyboers (Jun 1, 2014)

Doesn't look like she's going to kid today. No huge udder growth and still has her ligaments.


----------



## crosscandyboers (Jun 1, 2014)

Well it looks like Lollipop might kid here soon after all! She didn't take the first cycle with the buck and came back in with a due date of March 15th but it's looking like she might have taken the first cycle after all! (Her ear was flying in the wind lol)


----------



## crosscandyboers (Jun 1, 2014)

Here's Scruples today. Not sure how close she is. This is her second kidding though so she might just pop them out. She has dropped a little bit and does have a bit of mucous starting.


----------



## crosscandyboers (Jun 1, 2014)

Scruples is in labor!!


----------



## crosscandyboers (Jun 1, 2014)

Doe!!


----------



## crosscandyboers (Jun 1, 2014)

Buck and I think she's done!


----------



## crosscandyboers (Jun 1, 2014)

Her doe


----------



## crosscandyboers (Jun 1, 2014)

Girl is 8.6 pounds and the boy was 6.0. Both are strong babies! Already had their colostrum and passed out under the heat lamp


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

Congratulations! Thry r adorable


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Gorgeous!
Congrats on healthy strong babies


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Nice, congrats!!


----------



## Clarebear12345 (Dec 2, 2015)

Cute


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats.


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

Nice looking babies. Glad all is well.


----------



## crosscandyboers (Jun 1, 2014)

Thanks! They are doing good today.


----------



## crosscandyboers (Jun 1, 2014)

Well Paintball was due yesterday and she is showing no signs of kidding anytime soon!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

She is waiting till you are busy


----------



## crosscandyboers (Jun 1, 2014)

Yep she is for sure! 

She is as big as a truck. I'm guessing at least three babies, maybe four.


----------



## crosscandyboers (Jun 1, 2014)




----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Whoa!! Poor Paintball!
Hope she goes soon.


----------



## crosscandyboers (Jun 1, 2014)

Let's hope she keeps them in until I'm done with work for the day  udder is getting fuller, not tight yet though.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Awww there's that pretty girl, and again huge as a house lol can't wait to see what she gives you


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Wow she is a big girl I hope everything goes well and you get some nice kids out of her.


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

wow she is really big. will check back later to see if she had them or not.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Wow, she is big. Happy Kidding.


----------



## crosscandyboers (Jun 1, 2014)

Still nothing! She's on day 153!


----------



## crosscandyboers (Jun 1, 2014)

Watching her on the camera today  she looks like she might have dropped a bit. Hopefully she will kid sometime soon!


----------



## crosscandyboers (Jun 1, 2014)

Both Lollipop and Paintball have tight udders tonight!


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

How are they doing?


----------



## crosscandyboers (Jun 1, 2014)

Nothing yet. Been watching Paintball tonight and she is just restless which is extremely not like her. Lollipop has slept most of the night so she's not doing anything.


----------



## crosscandyboers (Jun 1, 2014)

Well went out an checked Paintball and she is in early labor! She has dropped a ton and is starting to baby talk. Plus having small contractions! Come on babies (before 8:00!!)


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Yay Paintball!! :woohoo: Let's see those kids:dancedgi:


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

Ohh! Good luck babytime!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Good luck


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Happy Kidding.


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

Wow I got all excited and thought I was going to get to see kid pictures and nope nothing yet. lol


----------



## crosscandyboers (Jun 1, 2014)

Yeah she is dragging it out :hair:

I do think though her water has broken. :dance:Her backside is all wet and she has like a 3 inch string of mucous hanging now! Come on babies!! Hoping for no more than 4 kids!


----------



## crosscandyboers (Jun 1, 2014)

Won't be long! Have a sack!


----------



## crosscandyboers (Jun 1, 2014)

She is cleaning the bucket


----------



## Clarebear12345 (Dec 2, 2015)

Are any kids out yet?


----------



## crosscandyboers (Jun 1, 2014)

First baby out is dead. Second is so huge we cannot get the head out. I think all are dead. second one is huge.


----------



## crosscandyboers (Jun 1, 2014)

Paintball is starting to go into stress. I need help


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

Can you scrub and lube up and gently as you can go and find front legs? 

My doe had a large correctly positioned kid last year and I tried to gently stretch her vulva around the head. She tore some. I pulled downward gently with her contractions.


----------



## crosscandyboers (Jun 1, 2014)

Yes. We have feet. The head and the feet will not come through at the same time. She isn't pushing as she is in shock now.


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

Ugh...can you stretch her as much as you can and someone else pull the kid with constant gentle pressure?


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

Maybe try pulling one leg out farther to move the shoulder forward? And then pull the other leg and and head?


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Just keep trying or load her up and go get a c-section before it's too late.


----------



## crosscandyboers (Jun 1, 2014)

I'm thinking c-section is where we are going to have to go. Pray for her!!


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

Good luck. Praying


----------



## crosscandyboers (Jun 1, 2014)

She's up and standing. We were getting the trailer loaded and she didn't want to be left so she walked half way to us!!


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

Awe poor thing.


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Praying you can get those kids out!


----------



## crosscandyboers (Jun 1, 2014)

Got her loaded. Headed to the vet. Hoping she makes it through all this. Poor girl


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

Oh this is so sad. I hope she is going to be alright. will check back later. Good Luck Sending prayers your way.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Oh no. So sorry Kallee.  Praying for you all and Paintball.


----------



## crosscandyboers (Jun 1, 2014)

Two babies out!! Alive!!


----------



## crosscandyboers (Jun 1, 2014)

Vaginally too! No csection


----------



## crosscandyboers (Jun 1, 2014)




----------



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

Wow so happy congrats! How is Paintball?


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Oh yeah!!! Way to go!


----------



## crosscandyboers (Jun 1, 2014)

She isn't interested in them yet. We are headed home.


----------



## crosscandyboers (Jun 1, 2014)




----------



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

They are so cute! Bucks? Does?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very cute.


----------



## crosscandyboers (Jun 1, 2014)

Solid red is a buck and the traditional is a doe! The first baby who we lost was a buck as well and a paint. 

I still cannot believe he got them out alive!


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

So glad you got them out! How did you do it?


----------



## crosscandyboers (Jun 1, 2014)

The vet got the third baby out first. He had smaller hands than we do so he was able to move the babies around and get them untangled. Then the second had more room to come out. I think it was just the difference of smaller hands and him being able to guide the heads out.


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Oh good! 
Sooo glad you were able to get them out and she's doing OK now. Congrats on 2 healthy kids


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

So glad it went a lot better than it sounded. They are so cute. Mommy might show an interest once you get on familiar ground again.


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Yes, just give her time. Milk her colostrum and feed it to them. Smear some on her nose and their heads and rear.


----------



## crosscandyboers (Jun 1, 2014)

She is taking care of them now!! Just took a bit of time


----------



## Clarebear12345 (Dec 2, 2015)

Awesome so happy, I commented then I didn't check for a while and it got bad now I'm so happy their out and alive sorry for the loss of one baby but the other two being alive makes the stress worth it.


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

The 2 you saved are beautiful - love the red buckling


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Glad everything went well. They sure are cute!


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

So glad it turned out ok! Congrats on the 2 healthy kids!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Awww I am just now seeing this! What a relief that mom and babies are fine! I am so sorry about the buck you lost, but thank goodness the vet was able to get the other 2 out alive! I'm sure mama was very stressed and hurting, so glad she is now able to attend to her babies.
They sure are beautiful! How much did they end up weighing?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Too cute, glad all is well.


----------



## crosscandyboers (Jun 1, 2014)

We had the vet out this morning just to make sure Paintball is okay because she is having trouble standing and once she lays down she needs help getting up. She is just bruised internally from the kids and because of that she is in pain. Poor girl! So we have her on banamine and just going her time is all we can do to help her heal. She really likes her kids and has bonded with them. The doe is a loud little thing! She goes to PB's face and tells her when she's hungry! I'm glad this all ended how it did, I would have been so sad if we had lost any more kids or PB for that matter.

Now to wait for Lollipop! She is on day 146. Hoping for some boys since she has only ever had does. Her dam produced some nice bucks and two of them were my overall wethers so I'm wanting to see what she throws!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Poor girl, glad you found out why she was hurting. Hope she gets better soon.


----------



## crosscandyboers (Jun 1, 2014)

Babies and Paintball are doing very well  

The babies were very spunky today so got some pictures of them. Need name ideas for the doe! The buck is a market wether so he won't get a name.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I have no idea how I missed this all! I am so sorry for the stress that you went threw but my goodness look how cute they are and am happy it ended well. 
My kids that I fought to keep mom and them alive I named them mighty max and xena (warrior princess lol) they need good strong names because they are survivors  but I go by one name names lol so no suggestions if you want something longer then Mary and joe lol


----------



## crosscandyboers (Jun 1, 2014)

Think Lollipop might be in labor! She has some mucous and her bag is way bigger!


----------



## crosscandyboers (Jun 1, 2014)

Getting closer!! Checked her and she is dilated about 1/3 of the way and is starting to move babies back. No pushing yet.


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

Rooting for you that everything goes smoothly. Will check back later for pictures and progress report.


----------



## crosscandyboers (Jun 1, 2014)

Might be a false alarm. She didn't change in dilation from last night to this morning and hasn't pushed yet.


----------



## crosscandyboers (Jun 1, 2014)

We have twins! Buck and a doe!


----------

